# 29 Gal Planted Tank



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

I decided to jump back in blind to the fish hobby I was one of those people who thought you put water in a tank and plop in some fishies and away you go oh boy was I wrong. Ive since learned about the proper water parameters and have successfully cycled and kept a 10 gallon running for almost a year and this is my next attempt to go bigger and better. As of right now i have a 29 gallon tank with black sand, bubble wall, 200 watt elite heater, Aquaclear 50 and a crap load of plants I bought. (Thanx Reckon). I currently have 3 marble angelfish, two tiger barbs (was three i swear but somewhere along the transfer to the 29 gal from the 10 gal i seem to have misplaced one :S) and 4 Black skirt tetras. I want to add in a pair of dwarf parrot cichlids and some plecos and then i think i will be happy with the outcome. Anyways heres some pictures of the process.


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

I have no idea how to post pics on this site in the proper way if youd like to tell me id gladly post a better sized pic


----------

